# Walker Creek Outdoors Dove Hunt



## 20west (May 10, 2011)

As many of you have heard Shannon spent several months in the hospital. Well, it takes more then a flesh eating virus to keep him down. I talked with him today and he was hard at work on the Williams field. He will start reserving spots June, 1. He did inform me that they were not having the B-B-Que this year in order to keep the cost down. I do not have his e-mail right now,but I know many of you do!


----------



## gregg (May 11, 2011)

Glad to hear he is OK..... did he also get the field across the fence from the Williams field? I thought I heard him mention that they might plant that field as well?

Please post his email/phone# when you get a chance, thanks!


----------



## 20west (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I think so he can be reached at : walkercreekoutdoor@bellsouth.net or 404-218-0479 or 404-210-9695


----------



## 20west (May 24, 2011)

For the folks in LaGrange, Georgia. Shannon was asked to help with the layout and planning for a large field in Roopville. From what he tells me it will be a nice well groomed field. Should really bring the birds!


----------



## gregg (May 25, 2011)

Any idea who the contact is for the LaGrange field?


----------



## 20west (Jun 5, 2011)

Will post contact info next week, the field is closer to Carrollton then La Grange. As of Sat. 6/4 they already had 16 spots reserved for the Waco fields. Shannon is waiting to see how the Roopville field is looking.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 12, 2011)

20west said:


> Will post contact info next week, the field is closer to Carrollton then La Grange. As of Sat. 6/4 they already had 16 spots reserved for the Waco fields. Shannon is waiting to see how the Rootville field is looking.



closer to franklin and carrollton. I live in franklin so either would be great for me. i am fixing to get my spot for either one. hope he make a full recovery.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im in for williams!!! whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## gregg (Jun 16, 2011)

My son and I will be there too, see ya in a few months.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a thought. What if a few of us meet up some and have a late breakfeast that day? What do yall think?


----------



## 20west (Jun 27, 2011)

Visited both fields Saturday while the guys were working. Man both fields were already loaded with birds. The fields are looking great as always, cannot wait to see what the birds are doing when the sunflowers start dropping !


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 27, 2011)

so yall been getting some good rain on them I take it!


----------



## gregg (Jun 28, 2011)

> Man both fields were already loaded with birds



What/where is the second field? Is it the one by the pond?

It sure looks like plenty of rain has hit the Waco area.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 28, 2011)

gregg said:


> What/where is the second field? Is it the one by the pond?
> 
> It sure looks like plenty of rain has hit the Waco area.



I think the second one is rootville. if i recall correct he was letting go of the by the pond.


----------



## 20west (Jul 1, 2011)

Shannon said the second field is by the pond. The field in Roopville is one that he has been helping another preserve do. From what I hear they are really starting to see birds aswell. And it does'nt stop there, Shannon showed me some of the trail cam pictures starting to come in. Some of the racks these deer are already sporting are pretty awsome !


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jul 2, 2011)

20west said:


> Shannon said the second field is by the pond. The field in Rootville is one that he has been helping another preserve do. From what I hear they are really starting to see birds aswell. And it does'nt stop there, Shannon showed me some of the trail cam pictures starting to come in. Some of the racks these deer are already sporting are pretty awsome !



can ya postem or email? might do that also.

other field-- Did he plant this also?


----------



## 20west (Jul 11, 2011)

The Faulkner field is planted and is looking really good, when we looked at them both fields already had alot of bird flying around. When I talked with Shannon he said that almost all the hunters at Faulkner field have already signed in for this year. He is adding some additional spots in the open areas.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 18, 2011)

20west said:


> Shannon said the second field is by the pond. The field in Rootville is one that he has been helping another preserve do. From what I hear they are really starting to see birds aswell. And it does'nt stop there, Shannon showed me some of the trail cam pictures starting to come in. Some of the racks these deer are already sporting are pretty awsome !



Any contact info on the field near Rootville?
Thanks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe the field is in "Roopville" not Rootville. lol


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 19, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> I believe the field is in "Roopville" not Rootville. lol



Well you got any other information about the shoot?


----------



## 20west (Jul 20, 2011)

The field in Roopville is located in the Central Hattchee Preserve. It's in the same location that has the duck hunts. For now you can contact Shannon concerning spots for this location also !!!! All the fields are looking great with lots of birds flying.  they are planning on working fields starting August 5. Anyone attending one of these shoots should stop by and check out the birds. It is always an exciting thing to see the birds working the fields. If you catch the guys while they are working, get them to walk you out on the field and let the dove fly within several feet of you.. That will get you ready for opening day


----------



## tshort4113 (Jul 27, 2011)

My dad and I would be interested in the shoot. Do you know how I can contact the guy putting it on? Thanks


----------



## gregg (Jul 27, 2011)

> My dad and I would be interested in the shoot. Do you know how I can contact the guy putting it on? Thanks



He can be reached at : 
walkercreekoutdoor@bellsouth.net 
404-218-0479 or 404-210-9695


----------



## 20west (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Greg, I know that you hunted with them last year. Have you been able to see the Main field this year? The sunflowers are about 4' and the millet is loaded. This past Sunday the lines across the field were packed.




P.S. I just talked with Shannon about another spot for one of my friends. He said he was going to have 8 spots open that he has not received deposit for.


----------



## gregg (Jul 28, 2011)

> Hey Greg, I know that you hunted with them last year. Have you been able to see the Main field this year? The sunflowers are about 4' and the millet is loaded. This past Sunday the lines across the field were packed.



Yeah, my son and I hunted there last year, lots of fun. I have not been by the field this year, glad to hear everything looks good with lots of birds already. Looked like the Waco area has been getting lots of rain the past few months so I figured everything was in order. My son can't wait to go again this year, he asked about it last night. See you guys in 5 or so weeks!


----------



## 20west (Aug 8, 2011)

Walker Creeks Williams field is full and there is only a few on Faulkner. There is also openings on the Roopville field.


----------



## gregg (Aug 9, 2011)

> Walker Creeks Williams field is full and there is only a few on Faulkner. There is also openings on the Roopville field.



Hey 20west.....How is the Williams Field looking...got many birds?


----------



## EmeraldDRAG0N (Aug 10, 2011)

I just put my check in the mail! can't wait to go,it will be my first time there. I don't remember what field we will be on but they all sound great.


----------



## 20west (Aug 11, 2011)

*Dove Counts*

Every field we went to today had birds, the Williams field and the Faulkner field has not anything done to them yet. I would guess we seen about 80 - 100 birds on each field, we only watched for about 15 mins or so. I did get a look at the Roopville field and he had already started trimming his wheat. We seen about a 100 birds or so come in a land in  about half an hour. I think he has spots available, Shannon has his contact info.


----------



## gregg (Aug 11, 2011)

> Every field we went to today had birds, the Williams field and the Faulkner field has not anything done to them yet. I would guess we seen about 80 - 100 birds on each field, we only watched for about 15 mins or so. I did get a look at the Roopville field and he had already started trimming his wheat. We seen about a 100 birds or so come in a land in about half an hour



So when will Shannon start cutting on the Williams/Faulkner filelds? What kind of increase in bird numbers are typical after the fields are worked?


----------



## 20west (Aug 13, 2011)

Talked with him today, they will start cutting and turning next weekend. The numbers will generally get to several hundred on field and even more depending on Northern temps. As long as the morning temperature stays higher then 60 degrees for a low the birds will hold.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the bird count look like now they still holding  on with cooler nights?


----------



## 20west (Aug 24, 2011)

Took a ride to the fields yesterday afternoon and today. At 4:30 pm we seen maybe a 100 on the line and several multibles land and move around. This morning at 7:45 am there were about 30-40 on the line and about 60 -100 came in and hit the ground. 

The Roopville field is loaded with birds and they still have spot available. Shannon has the contact info for those fields aswell. 

Once again I think it will be a great hunt !


----------



## gregg (Aug 24, 2011)

> Took a ride to the fields yesterday afternoon and today. At 4:30 pm we seen maybe a 100 on the line and several multibles land and move around. This morning at 7:45 am there were about 30-40 on the line and about 60 -100 came in and hit the ground


Sounds just like your report of the same field, this time last year...we had a good hunt then so hopefully there will be similar # of birds this year.


> The Roopville field is loaded with birds and they still have spot available


Are there more birds on Roopville than Williams? How big of a field?


----------



## SAZ (Aug 24, 2011)

I would be interested in a spot can someone let me know the details of the roopville or any other 
Thanks


----------



## gregg (Aug 25, 2011)

> I would be interested in a spot can someone let me know the details of the roopville or any other
> Thanks



See post #3 above for contact info


----------



## jimsport (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking forward to the opening day shoot next Saturday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 27, 2011)

how much is the shoot on monday ?


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Aug 28, 2011)

He will prob decide on that sat.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Aug 29, 2011)

Its going to be a hot mamajama that day yall bring plenty to drink.......


----------



## gregg (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, it was so hot last year I couldn't get enough water, especially if you are away from shade.


----------



## 20west (Aug 30, 2011)

Shannon asked me to post a report on the Roopville field. As of this Saturday the large numbers of birds that were on the field has deminished. There are still birds on the field but less then the numbers last week. Williams field and Faulkner fields are holding birds. As many of you know the extreme heat and dry weather will change the birds feeiding patterns. If things hold current there should be plenty of birds.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Aug 30, 2011)

As long their is enough birds to keep it interesting and we got a good bunch of guys to hang out with I'll  be happy....


----------

